
JavaScript in Ableton Live - jsnelgro
https://github.com/jsnelgro/midi-thru-js-fn
======
jsnelgro
A max for live device for evaluating a function and mapping the output to
parameters in Ableton Live. I also wrote this accompanying blog post to give
some usage examples: [https://medium.com/@jsnelgro/writing-javascript-in-
ableton-l...](https://medium.com/@jsnelgro/writing-javascript-in-ableton-
live-5af601b45196)

